# In praise of Paphos Hospital ...



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Apart from a late night visit to A & E a couple of years ago, when my wife was taken ill (and transferred from Polis by ambulance), I have had no experience of Paphos General Hospital. There have been horror stories on this and other forum, and the general feeling was that it was under-funded and overwhelmed by demand. I also know that one of our friends, a member of this forum, had a very poor experience there as an inpatient.

But praise where praise is due, and this post may alleviate the concerns of those who have not had any experience of the hospital yet. I had developed (for the second time in six years) an irregular heartbeat (arrhythmia) and needed cardioversion, where the heart is shocked back into rhythm. This was diagnosed a few months ago in Polis, and - I suspect the summer shutdown and annual holidays - there was a delay before I could get an appointment at Paphos.

So, on Wednesday, we set off early in the morning with some trepidation. A friendly poster on another forum had written an idiot's guide for registration and also how to find the cardiology department. Parking was deceptively simple (although we found out later that we had parked in the staff car park), and there was a fifteen minute queue to register. The friendly girl on reception soon worked out that we had not been there before and I was registered and given those all-important labels. Off to cardiology to be told we were the first customers of the day. 

After the obligatory camera down the throat to check for thrombus (not a pleasant experience and I should have asked for a sedative) I was taken by wheelchair to the I.C.U. (referred to as I.C.U. and I.T.U.) where I was popped onto a bed and had some blood taken. There was then a hiatus until the blood analysis was done. During this time the staff popped over and chatted and generally put my mind at rest. An anaesthetist briefed me, and the consultant explained exactly what the procedure would be.

All this time the I.C.U. was being cleaned to within an inch of its life, and I could see the staff using the sanitiser constantly. The number of new gloves that were donned and discarded was amazing. Despite reports to the contrary (and it may be different on other wards) this place was amazingly clean. It seemed that once a round of cleaning was completed, it was started again.

And then a gathering of the clans as the consultant, the anaesthetist, two nurses and a gaggle of student doctors descended on me. The anaesthetist said I might start to feel sleepy soon and then I woke up to find that the procedure was completed. One of the students asked me whether it had hurt and I admitted that I had not been aware of anything.

I was attached to various monitors and that was that. Ann went off to see the consultant and was disappointed to learn that they would be keeping me in overnight to "monitor". And monitored I was, with constant checks. And there was a running commentary of what they were doing and why.

Lunch was not a culinary "tour de force", and neither was supper. Visiting time at 17.30 brought relatives and friends and they were all loaded down with takeaway food. I can see why ...

After a quiet night, where I did manage a few hours' sleep, I was woken at 06.00 for blood pressure and temperature checks. I declined breakfast as I was going home. The consultant called in with his entourage and told me everything was absolutely fine and that I could go home. I was told to consult Dr Agamemnon at Polis Hospital (the resident cardiologist) for monitoring.

We drove home (we had parked in the correct car park this time) and the next day I called in to see Dr Agamemnon. He sent me for an ECG, and then we had a chat. He had been telephoned by the consultant at Paphos and brought up to date. Sinus rhythm was absolutely stable, blood pressure was brilliant and my resting heart rate was as it should have been. But, and here's the rub, I was told to have a blood test in two weeks, and an ECG, and then come back and see him for a medication review. After that there would be regular check-ups, first at six months and then annually.

So my experience was very positive, and the treatment I received was first class. The "belt and braces" approach at Paphos, keeping me in overnight to make absolutely sure, was the right thing to do. The ward manager was telling me that the hospital was not always happy for patients to be kept in I.C.U. for monitoring but the cardiologist would tell them that "I am the cardiologist, and I shall make the decisions". 

Quite right too ...


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

MacManiac said:


> Apart from a late night visit to A & E a couple of years ago, when my wife was taken ill (and transferred from Polis by ambulance), I have had no experience of Paphos General Hospital. There have been horror stories on this and other forum, and the general feeling was that it was under-funded and overwhelmed by demand. I also know that one of our friends, a member of this forum, had a very poor experience there as an inpatient.
> 
> But praise where praise is due, and this post may alleviate the concerns of those who have not had any experience of the hospital yet. I had developed (for the second time in six years) an irregular heartbeat (arrhythmia) and needed cardioversion, where the heart is shocked back into rhythm. This was diagnosed a few months ago in Polis, and - I suspect the summer shutdown and annual holidays - there was a delay before I could get an appointment at Paphos.
> 
> ...


I must say I agree fully. Having a small operation 2 weeks ago I spent 3 days in the surgical ward and it was no problems, Friendly and professional staff. Food was bad, but the first two days I was only fed IV fluid anyway and the third day I was released before lunch. But a look at the neighbors was enough


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think judging from recent reports that things have improved greatly in the past couple of years. When Dennis was in the surgical ward a few years ago it was filthy, I actually cleaned the bathroom myself as there was blood on the floor and in the washbasin and no one was coming to clean it despite requests from me.
I think the introduction of the €10 fee for a and e and the increase of the other fees has maybe given the hospital extra funds for cleaning staff etc.
Having said all that everyone I have spoken to who has had treatment in the cardiac unit has always been full of praise for them even when the rest of the hospital was not great.
Now we just need them to sort out the public areas and the huge queues for registering and paying your €6 euros each time you go.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> I think judging from recent reports that things have improved greatly in the past couple of years. When Dennis was in the surgical ward a few years ago it was filthy, I actually cleaned the bathroom myself as there was blood on the floor and in the washbasin and no one was coming to clean it despite requests from me.
> I think the introduction of the €10 fee for a and e and the increase of the other fees has maybe given the hospital extra funds for cleaning staff etc.
> Having said all that everyone I have spoken to who has had treatment in the cardiac unit has always been full of praise for them even when the rest of the hospital was not great.
> Now we just need them to sort out the public areas and the huge queues for registering and paying your €6 euros each time you go.


I think IF and WHEN the NHS will be in place the queues will be shorter because the private doctors will also be able to take "public" patients.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> I think IF and WHEN the NHS will be in place the queues will be shorter because the private doctors will also be able to take "public" patients.


Yes, one doctor we go to was telling us that the private doctors will actually be better off as they will get paid a set amount per year for every patient that is registered with them. It was supposed to be in place this year but the insurance companies were trying to get some compensation because they will lose business.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Yes, one doctor we go to was telling us that the private doctors will actually be better off as they will get paid a set amount per year for every patient that is registered with them. It was supposed to be in place this year but the insurance companies were trying to get some compensation because they will lose business.


There is much more to it than the insurance companies. The hospitals protest they will be managed much differently, the huge computer system needed to administer all of it is not ready yet. It will take long time before this is ready, the only good thing is that it is a demand from the Trojka so it has to be done

NHS challenges - Cyprus

Major hurdles delay NHS - Cyprus

Looking for consensus on NHS planning - Cyprus

And much much more


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

I have to add that as the partner I was kept fully in the loop as to what was happening with Mac, unlike in English hospitals where you were looked upon as a nuisance who had to be humoured. And although very disappointed he was kept in overnight (unlike in England when he was in, out and that was that) I was quire grateful to have the pressure taken off me and onto the professionals. I really don't see the problem with health care in Cyprus for both of us.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> There is much more to it than the insurance companies. The hospitals protest they will be managed much differently, the huge computer system needed to administer all of it is not ready yet. It will take long time before this is ready, the only good thing is that it is a demand from the Trojka so it has to be done
> 
> NHS challenges - Cyprus
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the unions have far too much power in Cyprus although this president does stand up to them unlike the last one.


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

I will not hold my breath about the National Health Scheme being implemented here in Cyprus. Too many brown envelopes still in use I feel for this to sit well with some people. I reserve judgement on the general hospital, I have stated in the past that in an emergency A&E are brilliant, aftercare not so Since then I have had experience of a loved one not treated at all well in A&E resulting in them having to go to another hospital to receive the correct care. Yes there are those here who think the general is great those of us who feel diferent and likewise of the NHS. My point is no matter where you go for treatment here or U.k your treatment should be equal, communication is paramount.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

debs21 said:


> I will not hold my breath about the National Health Scheme being implemented here in Cyprus. Too many brown envelopes still in use I feel for this to sit well with some people. I reserve judgement on the general hospital, I have stated in the past that in an emergency A&E are brilliant, aftercare not so Since then I have had experience of a loved one not treated at all well in A&E resulting in them having to go to another hospital to receive the correct care. Yes there are those here who think the general is great those of us who feel diferent and likewise of the NHS. My point is no matter where you go for treatment here or U.k your treatment should be equal, communication is paramount.


If you mean equal in the sense of same quality in both countries that is not true. You are entitled to the same healthcare as the Cypriots, nothing else


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> If you mean equal in the sense of same quality in both countries that is not true. You are entitled to the same healthcare as the Cypriots, nothing else


Yes I understand that, what I mean is, where ever you go whether here, u,k, private or general the care provided should be the same as in information shared, level of cleanliness and attitude to the patient/client whatever their nationality, standard of treatment and care in every department.


----------

